# Hiking alone



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Sept 20, 2008. Too many things happened to me lately....I need to find a place to cool down & getting close with the nature world created By God. I was alone in the jungle not far from my home.

The jungle of Borneo (Location: southern part of Matang)










Sun fern (_Dipteris conjugata_)










Alone in the jungle....










The dirt road.










The forest canopy:


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

A tree in the jungle.










Mount Serapi.



















Sandstone boulder.










Sandstone cliff.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

The dirt road.










Jungle stream (no fish/aquatic plant):










Disturbed forest:










Sun fern (Dipteris conjugata)


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

pretty awesome pictures


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Sun fern










Pitcher plant, _Nepenthes ampullaria_










_Begonia_ sp.










Unidentified species.










Aroid.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Jareardy said:


> pretty awesome pictures


Thanks for viewing...


----------

